# Outdoor Gourmet Electric Smoker



## texacajun (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking for information on this electric smoker. Academy sports is the only place that sales them.

the manufacture is:

Victory Land Group

1375 Mitchell Boulevard
Schaumburg, Illinois 60193
USA
*tel:* +1 847 252 1000
*fax:* +1 847 252 1001
 

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_666819_-1













10220257.jpg



__ texacajun
__ Jan 2, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks good..... I like the double door..... No ratings on the wattage of the heating element...


----------



## anderwm (Jan 5, 2013)

I think they are a Chinese company...low end stuff historically.  I remember the Omaha grill brand mentioned here
http://bbq.about.com/od/grills/a/aa040805a_2.htm

But I have completely gutted and rebuilt a first Gen mes40, so probably I'm not the best judge of quality.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 6, 2013)

Not to hijack, but they've got a pretty good clearance sale on the world's best chicken cooker.


----------

